# Manky ear (shar-pei)



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

My poor Chance has a manky ear again! It happens on a regular basis its the same ear too, his left one.
This time the skin around it has swollen slightly here are some nice pictures....


















I have been cleaning it out with cotton wool and the Quinstel solution which you warm up for a few minutes in hot water.

I was wondering if he may need something stronger from the vets or just a good clean out each day until the inflammation goes down?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

He may have ear mites ,if so he is going to need some thing stronger from the vets. Could also be a bacterial infection also as the ear cannel is very warm and perfect conditions for the bacteria to grow.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Try some otodex or similar ear drops, as said usual causes are ear mites or bacteria.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I would personally seek the advise of a vet.
regards
Sue
ps 
I love Shapei's and am currently looking after a little sharpei cross collie Just 7 weeks old) It is so so clever!!!!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

have you tried thornit


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Usually after a good clean out everything has calmed down but not this time. Prehaps a vets trip is on the books as it could be mites!
I have only ever used the quinstel but it doesnt kill bugs just cleans wax.

Emma x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Usually after a good clean out everything has calmed down but not this time. Prehaps a vets trip is on the books as it could be mites!
> I have only ever used the quinstel but it doesnt kill bugs just cleans wax.
> 
> Emma x


My cocker had a bacterial infection but it took a little time to clear and had a tube of cream that i had to put into the ear cannel its self as his was down deep and he kept trying to rub his ear on the carpet. Spaniels can some times get probs with there ears. I have had no probs since and that was about 5 years ago so not bad. I keep his hair fairly short in his ears so they dont get all full of muck and rubbish and its easyier for me to keep his ears clean.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I get quiet a few spaniel owners in asking if I can trim the ear hair as short as possibly when they come in for grooming.

Shar-Peis have wrinkly ear canels and I have heard of some having to have them widened by surgery. He has never had an major issues before so I am hoping just some meds will be needed.


----------



## clarice (Oct 13, 2008)

try otodex ear drops if all else fails a trip to the vets would be best


----------



## salina (Oct 3, 2008)

You could try propolis cream as this is great for infections,skin rashes,dry skin,irritation,burns......well i use it on everything its great and loads cheaper than anything you will get off the vet and even better we can use it lol


----------

